# G-plat Vs Kanthal



## Rob Fisher (11/6/14)

New Coil wire! Rip tunes us!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/6/14)

Maybe it's time for another group buy? Bummer no 28g in stock!


----------



## Alex (11/6/14)

This stuff ain't cheap, and I like cheap

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (11/6/14)

To be honest his video was not convincing enough for me to fork out tripple the amount vs normal kanthal-a1.

Actual stats are needed re a comparison and that his video was showing are his opinions. He talks about the wire cooling down twice as fast compared to kanthal-a1, that his opinion. Flavour density is very subjective and heat also plays an impact on the types of juices being vaped, and the mix (i.e. pg/vg).

Personally I think that he is creating unnecessary hype.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (11/6/14)

There was a thread on this wire before and apparently it was overpriced rebranded cheap wire


----------



## Andre (11/6/14)

Yes, @eviltoy is correct. Here is the post by @Derick exposing the fraud: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/g-plat.2340/#post-49116

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/6/14)

Whoops! Can't believe Rip got conned!


----------



## BhavZ (11/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Whoops! Can't believe Rip got conned!


It makes one question his opinions doesn't it


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/6/14)

BhavZ said:


> It makes one question his opinions doesn't it



Big time!


----------



## ET (11/6/14)

wouldn't be the first time some company puts a different sticker on their wares to punt it to a specific target market

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (11/6/14)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ET (12/6/14)

bwahahaha. awesome!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

